# Walther P99 AS Holster recommendations?



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

who has a P99 AS and what kind of holster are you using?..Im looking for a good IWB holster and maybe a shoulder holster...any recommendations for me?? Im leaning toward leather/ nylon, staying away from the hard plastic holsters....let me know what ya think!...thanks everyone.


----------

